# Volume Sounds Low On Bolt



## johndoedoes (Oct 10, 2015)

Hey Everyone -

I noticed that on my Bolt I have to have my volume between 40 and 50. 

On the TV's native Apps, PS4 and Apple TV I only have to keep it between 15 and 25. 

Is there an internal volume on the Bolt that I can make louder? Thanks!


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I recall that someone from TiVo commented on this when it was brought up in another thread, and they are working on a software update to fix the issue.


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks!.

I recently switched to Tivo and thought that it was lower volume.

Looking forward to the update.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jay_man2 said:


> I recall that someone from TiVo commented on this when it was brought up in another thread, and they are working on a software update to fix the issue.


What is the issue? I've used three Bolts now, the volume has been no different than from my Roamios, Minis, or Premiere. Or basically any other device I use. I rarely need to adjust my volume, and if I do it's only a very slight change.


----------



## niterider006 (Oct 20, 2015)

I notice it when I have audio switched to PCM output. On Dolby, the volume is fine. But I can't use dolby becasue of other issues (Audio drops, Video lag, delayed response on button commands) 

There is obviously something wrong with processing when Dolby is engaged.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

niterider006 said:


> I notice it when I have audio switched to PCM output. On Dolby, the volume is fine. But I can't use dolby becasue of other issues (Audio drops, Video lag, delayed response on button commands)
> 
> There is obviously something wrong with processing when Dolby is engaged.


If you have the ability, you might use the optical audio output. I have no audio dropouts when I use this method. My AVR allows me to select optical with HDMI video.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

niterider006 said:


> I notice it when I have audio switched to PCM output. On Dolby, the volume is fine. But I can't use dolby becasue of other issues (Audio drops, Video lag, delayed response on button commands)
> 
> There is obviously something wrong with processing when Dolby is engaged.


I have no problem when using Quick mode. Which sends out stereo PCM audio. There is no volume issue for me with pcm. I've used Bolts connected directly to a Toshiba TV, connected to a Sony speaker bar, and connected to two Denon receivers.


----------



## johndoedoes (Oct 10, 2015)

jay_man2 said:


> I recall that someone from TiVo commented on this when it was brought up in another thread, and they are working on a software update to fix the issue.


Any ideas when that update may come out? Or can you post the link to the other thread where it was mentioned?


----------



## shoeboo (Nov 28, 2006)

johndoedoes said:


> Any ideas when that update may come out? Or can you post the link to the other thread where it was mentioned?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10672781#post10672781


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

My Bolt has about a 20 difference between my Firestick. Hope Tivo fixes it


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I've still not run into any issues with my Bolts or Minis with audio in QUick mode. And since my post in 2015, I've used a couple more Sony speaker bars with my TiVos. And am currently using an Onkyo 5.1.2 receiver and a Vizio 5.1.2 speaker Bar.


----------

